# Programm, das die Zeit misst, wie lange der Rechner an ist/war



## Pokerclock (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Programm, das die Zeit misst wie lange der Rechner hochgefahren war. Es soll dabei einfach nur die Zeit messen und das selbstständig immer wenn der Rechner an ist, über einen bestimmten Zeitraum (z.B. einen Monat)

Lauffähig muss es unter Win XP 32bit sein.


----------



## Zoon (16. Februar 2009)

Falls du Speedfan hast, da gibts auch ne Anzeige wie lange der Rechner schon läuft.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Februar 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Falls du Speedfan hast, da gibts auch ne Anzeige wie lange der Rechner schon läuft.



Ich brauche aber eine Anzeige, die sich nicht zurückstellt, wenn der Rechner ausgeschaltet ist.


----------



## alkirk (16. Februar 2009)

Everrest Ultimate hat sowas mit drin. In einen von den Reitern ist eine Gesamtlaufzeit.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Februar 2009)

alkirk schrieb:


> Everrest Ultimate hat sowas mit drin. In einen von den Reitern ist eine Gesamtlaufzeit.



Schön wäre, wenn es kein Geld kostet. Zur Not geht es. Kannst du mir eine Beschreibung geben, wie das geht?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Februar 2009)

Bei Everest Ultimate sieht es so aus - siehe Anhang
Ob in der kostenlosen Version - Everest Home Edition das Menü "Laufzeit" auch dabei ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bei Everest Ultimate sieht es so aus - siehe Anhang
> Ob in der kostenlosen Version - Everest Home Edition das Menü "Laufzeit" auch dabei ist, kann ich nicht sagen.



Gibt es bei Everest Ultimate die Möglichkeit, die Zeit beliebig oft neu zu starten? So wie das aussieht misst der ab dem ersten Einschalten. Das wäre bei dem besagten Rechner vor über acht Jahren gewesen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Everest Ultimate die Möglichkeit, die Zeit beliebig oft neu zu starten?


Direkt im Everest gibts keine Möglichkeit die Computer-Laufzeit auf irgendeine Weise neu zu starten, da Everest die Zeiten aus dem Systemereignisprotokoll bezieht.
Für einen kompletten Neustart der Zeitprotokollierung müsstest du demnach alle Systemereignisprotokolle löschen.
-----------
Edit:

Du kannst es auch mit diesem Tool probieren:PC On/Off Time: erfasst grafisch Ihre am Computer verbrachte Arbeitszeit
Würde aber behaupten das dieses genauso wie Everest die Zeiten aus den Systemereignisprotokollen bezieht.


----------



## alkirk (17. Februar 2009)

Es liest nicht vom ersten Einschalten aus, sondern seit dem Beginn der Laufzeit des Betriebssystems. Wird also ab der Installation von Windows gemessen. Jedesmal wenn das neu gemacht wird, startet auch der Timer neu.


----------



## emmaspapa (17. Februar 2009)

PC-Zeit vielleicht BAxBEx Software - Kostenlose Freeware Programme


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Februar 2009)

Ich werde beide Programme testen. Danke für die Links!

EDIT

PC ON/Off ist wirklich sehr gut. Es läuft ohne Installation und liest die letzten drei Wochen aus, auch vor der ersten Nutzung! Die Pro Version für 9€ hat keine Zeitbegrenzung. Muss ich mir überlegen, ob ich die 9 € investiere.

PC-Zeit muss installiert werden, zeigt auch nicht was vor der Installation war. Allerdings ist es Freeware und und zeigt sogar über Jahre (!) hinaus, wann der Rechner an war.


----------



## djsanny22 (11. April 2009)

Moin 

ich hab da auch noch was für dich 

LocalCooling - Download - CHIP Online

das zeigt dir an wie lang dein rechner leuft und zählt dann weiter wenn du ihn wieder anmachst auser du resetest das programm hab ich auch, ist ganz cool und es ist free, watt zeigt es dir auch an was der CPU und GPU verbraucht und die andren componenten


----------

